
Python Pandas: Merging Dataframes Using Inner, Outer, Left and Right Joins - thisPtr
https://thispointer.com/pandas-how-to-merge-dataframes-using-dataframe-merge-in-python-part-1/
======
glial
Maybe it's just me, but I find the Pandas method of joining on row indexes
rather than column names unintuitive and frustratingly complex. You have to
set indexes, join, and reset indexes after the join. Seems like that could be
done under the hood and avoid the potential for causing related bugs.

------
jason_slack
This was very informative. Pandas takes practice.

